# Gutted at loosing genetic link to baby.



## Libby49 (Aug 8, 2012)

Will it matter not having genetic link to baby if donor egg successful. Feeling gutted now


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

I haven't been on here for over a year because my last cycle failed, which was a double donor basis. I don't think a genetic link makes a difference or at least to me it doesn't. I always thought I adopt but feared my family would not love my kid if I ever had one...so I tried the genetic carry my own kid route. Course now I wish I tried adoption sooner and stop wasting money on useless attempts to have a child in my life. Sigh. I hope this reply helps.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I think once you have a baby on the way ,it will not matter. I love my babies unconditionally. Xx


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

I've found a link that may help, http://eggdonorsblog.giftovlife.com/epigenetics

It's taken me awhile to get head around DE but reading the above your own body has a lot of influence on how the genetics work.

As much as we would love to continue with OE we are being realistic and moving onto de whilst we still have funds to continue our journey.

X

/links


----------



## ali bongo (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi
I've just read your post/replies and wanted to leave a reply because I was in your position a few years ago.  I read the link and it sounds similar to another study my consultant in Spain told us about.  They agreed that it was a 3 way process and there was a study in Denmark I think where most of the couples going for DE were typically blonde hair and blue eyes.  The couples who had DE with someone with dark hair and brown eyes went on to have a baby with blonde hair and blue eyes.  
We decided to give DE a go and were lucky as it resulted in our beautiful daughter.  Only our family know she isn't my biological daughter, but we forget this information.  People outside the family who don't know have said that some of her features look like mine or my family rather my partner.  She also has similar personality characteristics  to my side of the family too.  My daughter is a mummy's girl and we're very close and it was our best decision we made and I'm sure I wouldn't have felt any different if she was my biological daughter.
I wish you all the luck, but don't lose hope.  I was heart-broken when I realised I would need to take a different route to when I first started the journey and go through either DE or adoption route, but I knew I had a much better chance of achieving our family.
Ali x


----------



## Pinky Dinky Doo (Apr 4, 2010)

I have 3 children genetically related to me and one who is not.  I love them all the same and I can honestly say that there is no difference.  I did worry before my (non bio) daughter was born. Then someone pointed this out to me.  Do you love your partner?  Are you genetically related to them (hope not!)?  The people I love in this world, apart from my children, are my partner and friends, none of whom I am related to.  But some of the people I am actually related to I am not so keen on!  Does genetics really matter?  I'd say not!


----------



## Josie43 (Oct 22, 2010)

Pinky Dinky Doo said:


> I have 3 children genetically related to me and one who is not. I love them all the same and I can honestly say that there is no difference. I did worry before my (non bio) daughter was born. Then someone pointed this out to me. Do you love your partner? Are you genetically related to them (hope not!)? The people I love in this world, apart from my children, are my partner and friends, none of whom I am related to. But some of the people I am actually related to I am not so keen on! Does genetics really matter? I'd say not!


what a great point


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I have just seen this video on you tube

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=hTgHRV8g1Fg&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DhTgHRV8g1Fg

/links


----------

